

Tell HN: I'm selling codr.cc - jmonegro

I'm selling my latest project, Codr.cc, which you might remember from here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2481287<p>Why I want to sell:<p>I'm a college student with limited time, money, and ressources. I haven't touched the app since listing it on HN and since people seem to like it it deserves someone who can take it further. Also, there's a project that has been on the back burner for a while that I should really go back to.<p>Furthermore, I've been learning Apple software development, and I want to purchase an iPad to further my learning (the simulator doesn't cut it when it involves stuff like geolocation, gestures, accelerometer, camera, etc.). I'm also trying to get off heroku and acquire some sysadmin skills, for which I want to get some money to pay for a linode vps for a while. There's also a handful of programming books and guides I want to buy.<p>These are things I really want to do but can't afford unless I get a bit of a cash boost.<p>----<p>It got some good feedback here on HN, it got listed on a few sites, and twitter and forrst love it.<p>After the HN spike died down, it's been getting around 250 visitors a day on average. 
Here's a PDF snapshot of my google analytics for the past 23 days: http://cl.ly/2J2e3q222x1F2o1g293J<p>The app is first on google for "share code live" (revision: it just dropped to second place), and slowly climbing for "share code".<p>I had plans to develop a pro version and provided a form for those who were interested. About 82 entries were collected, though I'd argue that many were not aware of its placement (not a very good one).<p>----<p>Given what I explained above, I'm looking to sell for a price in the upper $xxx. Selling apps like this and getting some odd programming jobs through HN helped me to get a MacBook, and I'm hoping it happens again.<p>I can answer any questions if any of you is interested :)<p>Thanks!
======
starter
How is this app built? Open source code or closed source? What type of server
capacity is required to keep it fast? How soon will you sell?

